# Jahresfischereischein aus Hessen in NRW gültig?



## neo66 (8. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Mache gerad  in Hessen meinen Fischereischein. Wenn ich mir dann nach bestandener Prüfung in Hessen einen 5 bzw 10 Jahresfischereischein ausstellen lasse kann ich damit mit der entsprechenden Tages/Wochen/Jahreskarte in NRW angeln gehen? Oder muss ich in NRW auch nochmal einen Jahresfischereischein beantragen?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir kurz helfen. 

Schöne Grüße, Tim


----------



## bigkmi (8. September 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein aus Hessen in NRW gültig?*

Der Jahresfischereischein ist auch in NRW gültig zum Lösen von Gastkarten. Wichtig ist, dass der hauptwohnsitz in Hessen ist.

Tl
bigkmi


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein aus Hessen in NRW gültig?*

Die Fischereischeine der einzelnen Länder werden gegenseitig anerkannt, sprich: abgelegte Prüfung im Heimatbundesland, egal wo in Deutschland, berechtigt zum Erwerb des Fischereischeines in dem Land, in dem man wohnt. Und, der gültige Fischereischein ist die Voraussetzung für das Lösen von Erlaubnisscheinen.


----------

